# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 24 لسنة 1999 بفرض ضريبة مقابل دخول المسارح وغيرها من محال الفرجة والملاهى

## هيثم الفقى

جمهورية مصر العربية
قانون رقم 24 لسنة 1999
بفرض ضريبة مقابل دخول المسارح 
وغيرها من محال الفرجة والملاهى
باسم الشعب 
رئيس الجمهورية 
قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتى نصه، وقد أصدرناه،
(المادة الأولى)
تفرض ضريبة على مقابل دخول المسارح وغيرها من مجال الفرجة وأى مكان من أماكن الملاهى والعروض والحفلات الترفيهية المبنية فى الجدول المرفق، وذلك وفقا للفئات الواردة فيه 
(المادة الثانية) 
إذا أدمج مستغل المكان أو العرض أو الحفل فى أثمان المأكولات والمشروبات أو فى مقابل أية خدمات يؤديه، زيادة عن الأسعار المحددة لهذه المأكولات والمشروبات والخدمات أو إذا حصل زيادة على أجر الدخول المقرر، خضعت هذه الزيادات لأحكام ضريبة الملاهى وفقا لذات الفئات المفروضة على الدخول .
ويقدر مفتش الضرائب المختص هذه الزيارة مسترشدا فى ذلك بالأسعار التى تحددها وزارة السياحة وغيرها من الجهات الرسمية المختصة.
(المادة الثالثة) 
لا تحصل الضريبة على دخول الاماكن والعروض والحفلات التى يكون الدخول فيها حرا، سواء قد المستغل أو لم يقدم مأكولات أو مشروبات أو خدمات.
ومع ذلك تحصل الضرية المنصوص عليها فى البند (8) من الجدول المرفق على دخول الحفلات على النحو المبين فيه ويسرى ذلك على كل دخول للأندية الليلية أو الكازينوهات أو الفنادق أو العوامات متى قدمت فيها عروض موسيقية أو غنائية غير مسجلة أو راقصة أو مختلف العروض الترفيهية الأخرى. 
(المادة الرابعة) 
تحسب الضريبة فى كل دخول على أساس المحدد له، وتستحق كاملة على التذ1اكر المخفضة وقيمة الاشتراكات .
(المادة الخامسة) 
تحصل الضريبة من الجمهور بواسطة مستغلى الأماكن والعروض والحفلات الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون ، وعلى المستغل أداء الضريبة فى ذات يوم الدخول.
(المادة السادسة) 
يعفى من الضريبة الدخول إلى : 
1- عروض الأشرطة السينمائية والفيديو التى يتم عرضها فى قصور الثقافة ولا يزيد أجر دخولها على جنية واحد. 
2- العروض الفنية التى تقدمها الفرق التابعة للدولة، والتى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الثقافة بالاتفاق مع وزير المالية.
3- العروض والحفلات والمهرجانات ذات الطابع القومى أو الدولى التى يحددها مجلس الوزراء .
4- العروض والحفلات التى تقيمها الهيئات العاملة فى مجال رعاية الشباب ولا يزيد أجر دخولها على جنية واحد .
(المادة السابعة)
على مستغلى العروض والحفلات الوقتية التى تقام فى أماكن غير مملوكة لهم  وغير مخصصة بطبيعتها لإقامة العروض أو حفلات باستمرار ايداع تأمين نقدى أو تقديم خطاب ضمان أو شيك مصرفى أو مقبول الدفع من أحد المصارف المعتمدة يساوى قيمة الضريبة المستحقة على التذاكر التى تقدم لختمها على أساس كامل سعة المكان على أن تتم تسوية الضريبة المستحقة خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ إقامة العرض أو الحفل.
(المادة الثامنة) 
على المستغل وكل من يتفق مع شخص طبيعى أو معنوى على إقامة عرض أو حفل أو سلسلة من العروض أو الحفلات أن يخطر الجهةة المختصة بربط وتحصيل الضريبة بذلك الاتفاق وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية . وفى حالة عدم الإخطار فى الميعاد المقرر وكذا فى حالة إقامة العرض أو الحفل فى مكان غير مخصص الدرجات تحسب الضريبة على أساس عدد المقاعد بالكامل وبأعلى فئاتها .
(المادة التاسعة) 
يكون للضريبة والتعويض المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون امتياز على إيردات المكان والعرض والحفل والمنقولات المستخدمة، وكذا على جميع أموال المستغل، وتحصل المبالغ المستحقة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون بطريق الحجز الادارى .
(المادة العاشرة)
يكون للعاملين فى مجال تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون والذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع وزير المالية ، صفة مأمورى الضبط القضائى فيما يتعلق بإثيات ما يقع مخالفا لأحكام هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الأخرى المنفذة له واتخاذ الإجراءات المقررة فى هذا الشأن، ويكون لهم فى سبيل ذلك حق دخول أماكن الملاهىو الفرجة والحفلات الترفيهية أو مركز الإدارة التبع له المكان لإجراء الرقابة الدائمة على ما يستحق وما يحصل من الضريبة وعلى العمليات المالية الخاصة بكل عرض أو حفل .
(المادة الحادية عشر) 
يجب أن يودع تصرف العاملين المذكورين فى المادة السابقة، الدفاتر ومجموعات التذاكر، وخرائط المقاعد والصناديق المحفوظة بها قسائم التذاكر المسلمة عند الدخول أو ما يقوم مقامها ولهم أن يطلعوا على جميع المستندات الخاصة بالعروض والحفلاتوعلى التذاكر والتصاريح والاشتراكات التى بأيدى رواد الحفل، وأن يطلبوا تقديم بيان مفصل عن ايراد حسب فئات مقابل الدخول.
وفى حالة الامتناع نشىء مما ذكر فى الفقرة السابقة تحسب الضريبة أساس كامل عدد المقاعد فى الدرجة أو الدرجات التى لم تقدم المستندات الخاصة بها.
(المادة الثانية عشر)
مع عدم الإخلال باتية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتى جنية ولا تجاوز ألفى جنية من لم يقم بالإخطار المنصوص عليه فى المادة (8) من هذا القانون فى الميعاد المقرر أو امتنع عن تقديم البيانات التى يطلبها العاملون المختصون أو أعطى بيانات غير صحيحة أو قاوم أو منع أو حاول منع العاملين من القيام بعملهم، وكذلك كل من باع أو وزع تذاكر غير مختومة بخاتم الضريبة أو استعمل طرقا قصد بها أو نشا عنها التخلص من أداء الضريبة أو الانتقاص منها أو التأخر عن أدائها أو خالف أى حكم من أحكام هذا القانون .
وفى جميع الأحوال يلزم المخالف بأداء الضريبة المستحقة أو الباقى منها مع زيادة قدرها (10%) من قيمة ما هو ملزم بأدائه عن كل يوم تأخير بحد أقصى عشرة أيام.
(المادة الثالثة عشر)
على الوزراء ـ كل فيما يخصه ـ تنفيذ هذا القانون ، كما يصدر وزير المالية لا ئحته التنفيذية خلال ثلاثين يوما على الأكثر من تاريخ صدوره 
(المادة الرابعة عشر) 
يلغى القانون رقم 221 لسنة 1951 بفرض ضريبة على المسارح وغيرها من محال الفرجة والملاهى والقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1980 فى شأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بالضرائب المفروضة على دور العرض السينمائى، ويلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون، كما يلغى كل اعفاء من هذه الضريبة أينما ورد فى أى قانون آخر .
 (المادة الخامسة عشر) 
ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشره. 
يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة ، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها .
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 7من  صفر سنة 1420هـ 
0الموافق 23 مايو  سنة 1999م)

----------

